# [SOLVED] Realtek HD Audio WAV export



## samuraibunny (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Realtek HD Audio chipset in my HP laptop, and I'm trying to export a WAV from Guitar Pro 5.

I've read that, for some reason, Realtek's audio hardware is only listed as an output device. Guitar Pro's WAVE Export menu only shows the integrated microphone and my Bluetooth headset as input devices.

I'm using driver version 6.0.1.5494 and the ALC268 codec. Does anyone know how I can fix this, or am I out of luck until Realtek fixes the drivers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## samuraibunny (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Realtek HD Audio WAV export*

Nevermind, fixed it. Tuney at videohelp.com found the answer I was looking for. I posted this in another thread about the same problem, but if anyone reads this thread instead of the other one, here's what you do:

Go to Sound in the Control Panel's classic view
Select the Recording tab and right-click any of the devices listed.
Check "Show Disabled Devices" and "Show Disconnected Devices".
Stereo Mix should show up. Set it as default.


----------

